# Possible Tracheal Mites Infection in a Top Bar



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

have you dissected a bee to verify tracheal mites? I really thought those were a thing of the past and not really a problem anymore. Especially this time of year. Have you done an alcohol roll of 300 bees to test the mite load, for a more accurate picture?

I'm also treatment free, so I can understand where you are coming from. I'm not going to "blame" the problem on varroa mites, but some of the symptoms described are pointing to a high virus load due to mite transmission, or maybe pesticide poisoning.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

These are also symptoms of paralysis virus or even nosema. Have you noticed any trembling, shiny black bees or brown streaks of bee excrement on or around the hive?


----------

